# New Member



## smiley32 (May 15, 2007)

We have a 2003 28rls and love it. We have had it for 3 years and just found this site. Looking forward to stopping in frequently.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi smiley32
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you finally found us!
Where are you located??


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello! Glad you found the site! Think you will really like it.


----------



## smiley32 (May 15, 2007)

We are in Hamilton, MO. About an hour north and east of Kansas City.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome to the site. I've found it to be very helpful!!

scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







Wow! Three years of searching? Why didn't you just Google us?







Enjoy.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!







Stop in often.

BTW, there are others from the KC area, too.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.









3 years! You're already experienced.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

smiley32,

Welcome & enjoy the site. You'll find a wealth of info here.

Happy camping.

Wendy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


Ditto


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us. You will enjoy the group as much as you enjoy the Outback.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome!! Hope you find the great group of Outbackers as helpful as we have.

Phil and Diann
2007 F350 PSD
2007 28 FRLS


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!









E


----------

